# Destinations aren't available right now in this area



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

_



Sorry, Destinations aren't available right now in this area. Destinations can sometimes disrupt the reliability of the service for drivers and riders. Would you like to go online without a destination?

Click to expand...

_What the hell does this even mean?! I saw this exact same message twice today. Of course I don't want to go online without a destination because I already selected the destination filter section to even see this message in the first place!

More incompetence on display. They're not competently and fully testing their shit and have so many bugs.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I get those here too. Simple guess is that this is yet another control mechanism to satisfy demand. There is a queue of unaccepted requests bot along your destination, and they are hoping you will go online regardless.

The only hole in my theory is that here Uber will send you the opposite direction and land you nowhere near your dest path. So why do they even ask?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It means Uber is trash. 

I get 5 all day every day, cause choosy mothers choose Gyft.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Uber acting as an employer.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> What the hell does this even mean?! I saw this exact same message twice today. Of course I don't want to go online without a destination because I already selected the destination filter section to even see this message in the first place!
> 
> More incompetence on display. They're not competently and fully testing their shit and have so many bugs.


It means Uber hates its own destination filter.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

It's incompetence (failure to thoroughly regression test their shit) because, right after seeing this message, I immediately start over and select the same options and it allows it on the second try.

I've now seen that same message on three different times last week and each time it fails on the first attempt (shows that message) yet works normally on the second attempt.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

^ Sounds like a play right out of , How to rate someone on Lyft less than 5 stars. As you have to do it twice to get it to stick.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I believe with the FTC ruling about to hit the Gig companies and Uber not dropping any update for nearly two weeks tell me they are revamping the app to control us more and force us to take their low paying pings.

Time will tell…


----------



## efeeezable (4 mo ago)

go offline
close app
close app so its not on screen
go to app settings and force close
destination will be back
if not do it again
if not do it agian

its never taken me more than 3 force closes to get destination back


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

I find if I log off, THEN set the filter, it will log me on usually with the filter set. The annoying part is when they give me an extra destination and when I drop off and try to set the filter it gives me that message. Bait and switch bullshit.


----------

